# Handling of new baby mice



## cstoudt1973 (Dec 17, 2012)

I am not to sure if I put this is in the right section, please forgive me if I have not. A friend of mine just adopted a female fancy mouse only to find out that she was pregnant. The mom just had her babies last Saturday. When would it be ok to start handling the babies? I have been told that mom is a bit skittish about having people just put fresh water and food in her enclosure right now. My friend wants to do what is best for mom and the babies. Thank you for your time and input.


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

You can handle baby mice from day 1.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Although it is possible to handle baby mice from day 1 in your friends case as the mom is skittish to any intrusion into her enclosure I would advise against it initially until the mom settles down as she may eat all her babies if they are disturbed.

Mom and your friend are just getting to know each other and a bond of trust needs to be established first.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

pro-petz said:


> Although it is possible to handle baby mice from day 1 in your friends case as the mom is skittish to any intrusion into her enclosure I would advise against it initially until the mom settles down as she may eat all her babies if they are disturbed.
> 
> Mom and your friend are just getting to know each other and a bond of trust needs to be established first.


And what if the Mum is just a naturally skittish mouse? That could mean that you'd never end up handling the babies for fear that she may eat them.

I say no later than day 3 for any mice I have here.


----------



## TrixYogurt (iM) (Oct 28, 2012)

If the mother hasn't culled or eaten her litter by day 3, even if she's skittish, you need to handle them then. It's more than likely she won't cull them if she hasn't by now.

Waiting and not handling the babies will result in them being just as skittish as mom.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

I would just take mom out when handling the babies and rub your hands in soiled bedding first. That way she doesn't see you handling them and they don't smell too much like you. But I would have handled them from day 1 or 2.


----------



## Skye_29 (Jan 7, 2013)

I handled my lot from day 3. Though, I came back from holiday on what I think was day 3.. not entirely sure


----------



## onionpencil (Jan 6, 2013)

i've always handled from day one. even with the skittish mouse i'd try by day 3. she has to get used to it and so do the babies. good luck!


----------

